# What do you think of this beauty?



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Tesla's only 15 so don't think too hard but....










Family? Friends? Pets? Bragging pics? Pics you like of yourself from now or long ago? Vacation? 

i'm going to try n get a pic of my kitten's different colored eyes.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

wtf is it? I think shed be a beautiful young lady if it werent for the makeup and piercings


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

goth, but cute


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> goth, but cute



Yea, I don't understand the mentality of goths/emos.

They all look alike, dress alike, listen to the same corny music, and whine about the same things....
Way to be different guys.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> wtf is it? I think shed be a beautiful young lady if it werent for the makeup and piercings



"it" is my daughter. n yea, skin that looks like orange sunbuned leather isn't "wtf is it" able.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Lily.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

I think she looks very contemporary. That look is big in Japan


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>




whats that thing in between the eye's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2007)

Very pretty LW, I think the goth look works very well for her.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> whats that thing in between the eye's.



Just my wrinkled brow. 

It's because I'm making a face .


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Very pretty LW, I think the goth look works very well for her.




thanks. the goth _look_ is pretty cool but you need to watch out for a kid's mental state if they get into the whole scene.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Just my wrinkled brow.
> 
> It's because I'm making a face .




but why?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think she looks very contemporary. That look is big in Japan



Tesla tries a lot of looks and everything seems to work on her.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2007)

No offense, but she's a little too young for that stuff. The hair is fine but excessive makeup and that pointy thing coming out of her bottom lip is a little too much.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> but why?



Not sure in that one, but maybe you can guess why I'm making a face in this one:






Let this be a lesson. Never leave your digital camera in the bathroom.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Not sure in that one, but maybe you can guess why I'm making a face in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

I think she looks hot.

Is she seeing anyone right now?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> No offense, but she's a little too young for that stuff. The hair is fine but excessive makeup and that pointy thing coming out of her bottom lip is a little too much.




she usually doesn't wear make up much she likes to play around for pics. the piercings heal and i figure if the biggest problem i have with her is a piercing here n there i'm a very lucky mom.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think she looks hot.
> 
> Is she seeing anyone right now?



Yes, a guitar. She's just learning to play and she's a natural.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Not sure in that one, but maybe you can guess why I'm making a face in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woo Robin Williams arms.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 20, 2007)

im not a fan of the goth look either, but your right to brag about your pretty little girl.  your a good mom LW


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Not sure in that one, but maybe you can guess why I'm making a face in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look stoooooooned ... fugin way stoned.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You look stoooooooned ... fugin way stoned.




Actually, I wasn't in that picture. I was just straining real hard and trying not to laugh in an effort not to get busted.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Actually, I wasn't in that picture. I was just straining real hard and trying not to laugh in an effort not to get busted.



haha its a great pic. looks like you're about to burst out laughing.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> im not a fan of the goth look either, but your right to brag about your pretty little girl.  your a good mom LW



pretty is the least of it. she's funny, smart, talented, good hearted, reads about 20 books a month (not exaggerating), and has plans for her future. and she still likes to spend time with her mom. after seeing war of worlds she copies the little girl that screams "i want mom!!! bring me to mom!!!"  my cup runneth over.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

Me













Me and Ex





My Best Friend





My Other Best Friend who i grew up with and pretty much made me who i am today





Me and my friend Lenin





My friend Matt


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> reads about 20 books a month (not exaggerating)



_Poetry? 

She looks good. _


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 20, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Yea, I don't understand the mentality of goths/emos.
> 
> They all look alike, dress alike, listen to the same corny music, and whine about the same things....
> Way to be different guys.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

I just don't like it when people  dress like the genre of music they listen to
EG: punk, country, emo, goth

It makes people pretty transparent...

It also is an easy way to stereotype people


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

I am very proud of my beard. It truly has become a thing of Dwarven proportions.  Two or three times a week a stranger walks up to me to comment on my beard.


----------



## Decker (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I just don't like it when people dress like the genre of music they listen to
> EG: punk, country, emo, goth
> 
> It makes people pretty transparent...
> ...


Oh the irony.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not contradicting myself. So tell me how it's irony.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


>



Shhhhhhh!  Don't wake it up, it'll charge...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm not contradicting myself. So tell me how it's irony.








YouTube Video


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

i cant watch you tube videos on this comp.

so jokes on me!


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am very proud of my beard. It truly has become a thing of Dwarven proportions.  Two or three times a week a stranger walks up to me to comment on my beard.



thats cool man.  habitat for wildlife


----------



## Decker (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm not contradicting myself. So tell me how it's irony.


You are a walking talking barbie doll and you criticize others as shallow because they want to be seen in a certain light--dressing in a certain manner b/c they may be influenced by music.

That is ironic. I'm sorry if that is offensive.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Me



nice. yay this thread is getting some pics.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 20, 2007)

That pic of that guy showing off his 6 pack, those kind of pics really aggrevate me. Trousers too low, no muscle, only stomach muscles and yet proud of their physique. 

rant over.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

Barbie Doll? Far From.
And I'm interested in hearing what kind of genre i dress like....really.


----------



## zombul (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am very proud of my beard. It truly has become a thing of Dwarven proportions.  Two or three times a week a stranger walks up to me to comment on my beard.



All you need in this pic is a battle axe.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

Ohhh no you di'int!


----------



## Decker (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Barbie Doll? Far From.
> And I'm interested in hearing what kind of genre i dress like....really.


No genre.  You dress like an exhibitionist.  Everything about you is apparent and obvious.  From your ab photos nearly showing your thingy to your casual talk about sex with the guys around here.  

I'm not trying to be mean.  We all go through that stage in one way or another.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

The way i dress in person is different then the pics i've posted. I dont walk around in a tube top and mini skirt. if anything, I'm very conservative.

But looking at my pics i can see why you said that
I didnt take the tummy picture or the pink bra picture, my ex's did. Like I said, It's not like I walk around like that


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2007)

Decker said:


> No genre.  You dress like an exhibitionist.  Everything about you is apparent and obvious.  From your ab photos nearly showing your thingy to your casual talk about sex with the guys around here.



_I only want to say that I support this kind of behavior. _


----------



## Decker (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> The way i dress in person is different then the pics i've posted. I dont walk around in a tube top and mini skirt. if anything, I'm very conservative.
> 
> But looking at my pics i can see why you said that
> I didnt take the tummy picture or the pink bra picture, my ex's did. Like I said, It's not like I walk around like that


Sorry for the misunderstanding then.

Have a wonderful weekend DontStop.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

Also, everyone else on here can talk about sex without criticism, but I can't? All of a sudden, I talk about sex and I'm a "huge exhibitonalist whore"
Oh please! I'm just like anyone else except open, and honest on here, mainly because i dont personally know anyone on here.
Do you think i go around talking about that to friends and family? never.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> The way i dress in person is different then the pics i've posted. I dont walk around in a tube top and mini skirt. if anything, I'm very conservative.
> 
> But looking at my pics i can see why you said that
> I didnt take the tummy picture or the pink bra picture, my ex's did. Like I said, It's not like I walk around like that


Then why don't you post pics of the true you and not these other pictures?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

Yah, It's all good.
Like I said in some other thread. I'm touchy today...has had a not peachy morning as of thus far.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

Look Up Jodi...I posted them


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Then why don't you post pics of the true you and not these other pictures?



Yes, fully unclothed.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

In your gallery.  When someone looks at your pictures the ones decker is talking about is all they see.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Yes, fully unclothed.


Put it away!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

Yah, but previously in this thread i posted pictures of me in public.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah, but previously in this thread i posted pictures of me in public.


I know............sigh.....nevermind!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

heres another


----------



## zombul (Apr 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Then why don't you post pics of the true you and not these other pictures?



Havn't been online alot lately but I am digging the avatar.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Look Up Jodi...I posted them



Uhhh...you're real..._pretty_...and, uhhhh...I like your...beard...


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

and another


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Yes, fully unclothed.



_ _


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Poetry?
> 
> She looks good. _



no she reads great books then insists i read them. like Sold about a  little girl from Nepal sold into the brothers in Calcutta and OVER A THOUSAND HILLS I WALK WITH YOU about a little girl that survived the genocide in Rwanda.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 20, 2007)

and another where i look fat


----------



## zombul (Apr 20, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I only want to say that I support this kind of behavior. _



I'm with the bunny


----------



## mrmark (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> and another where i look fat



yea, looking pretty fat


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

*lmaooooooooo*



shiznit2169 said:


> No offense, but she's a little too young for that stuff. The hair is fine but excessive makeup and that pointy thing coming out of her bottom lip is a little too much.



^^^^^ 
totally agreed!!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> heres another




I know you have heard it a million times, but you are extremely beautiful. You would be quantified as a 10 in my book.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Uhhh...you're real..._pretty_...and, uhhhh...I like your...beard...



Lawl, my beard is better than pretty. My beard is cool as hell. It is hands down the attribute that I am most proud of.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> and another where i look fat



Tess takes her own pictures because she gets nervous posing. You guys have no idea how cute you really are. I think you know you're pretty but that you are far from confident. When you are 46 and look at the pics of you now you won't see the imperfections you'll just think it would have been nice to know you were so pretty instead of worrying so much that you aren't perfect. My favorite pics of me i was about 26 or 27 and I wouldn't even go to the beach cuz i hated my thighs. God I was dumb.  some of Tesla's greatest pics I'm not allowed to show people cuz she sees flaws that aren't there.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> ^^^^^
> totally agreed!!



are you looking for an "i made myself look like an ass" award or what? i think you sunk yourself enough for one day. give it a rest. come back tomorrow and make even more people here dislike you


----------



## mrmark (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu - that is an impressive beard

hopefully one day ill be up to that level but probably not


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, my beard is better than pretty. My beard is cool as hell. It is hands down the attribute that I am most proud of.



didn't you mention zztop in another thread?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> didn't you mention zztop in another thread?



Yes, I am not going to shave it for the rest of my life. 


Btw, your daughter is very pretty. It looks like she inherited your skin. Hers looks flawless. I also dig the piercings. I use to have a few myself, but for some dumb reason I took them all out on my twentieth birthday.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

i had piercings years ago and you really can't tell.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, my beard is better than pretty. My beard is cool as hell. It is hands down the attribute that I am most proud of.




It's an attribute of yours? I thought it was a living breathing being that was attached to you through surgery!? You could very easily get away with referring to it as your little buddy or sidekick, Im sure that would make it smile


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am very proud of my beard. It truly has become a thing of Dwarven proportions.  Two or three times a week a stranger walks up to me to comment on my beard.



awesome.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> are you looking for an "i made myself look like an ass" award or what? i think you sunk yourself enough for one day. give it a rest. come back tomorrow and make even more people here dislike you



Awwwwwww............ isnt that cute!!   The goth mom is puttin me down trying to make herself look good. Nice try! oh and btw? u need some heir dye, your greys are showing


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> Awwwwwww............ isnt that cute!!   The goth mom is puttin me down trying to make herself look good. Nice try! oh and btw? u need some heir dye, your greys are showing



You are being a rude bitch. How about knocking it off.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am very proud of my beard. It truly has become a thing of Dwarven proportions.  Two or three times a week a stranger walks up to me to comment on my beard.



You always look like your going to go chop some wood. Well after you awaken anyways!


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

how bout going to ur next class?  and i was just getting ready to send you kudos on your high school pic. **sigh*** oh well


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, my beard is better than pretty. My beard is cool as hell. It is hands down the attribute that I am most proud of.



I was kind of a fan of your rear delts?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> Awwwwwww............ isnt that cute!!   The goth mom is puttin me down trying to make herself look good. Nice try! oh and btw? u need some heir dye, your greys are showing



i like my grays. i did dye my hair n i missed them but never fear i have more. 

i started this thread because my daughter took some pics of herself that i thought were very pretty. you showed that you are an ignorant, classless, lowlife by posting "wtf is it" fuck you. you have some nerve insulting a 15 year old girl when you yourself make dog food look pretty in comparison. you are ugly. really ugly. i'm talking about your personality as well as your face. i doubt very much after today anyone wants you here. yes you're into bb big deal. your bf and inability to open your eyes make it fairly obvious you're a drunk too. you live in vegas and sorry but they thrive on young and pretty there i know but it's not my daughters fault you're 30 years past pretty if you ever were so step the fuck off you dried up old hag.

i say we ban her anyone second that motion? anyone want her here?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> Awwwwwww............ isnt that cute!!   The goth mom is puttin me down trying to make herself look good. Nice try! oh and btw? u need some heir dye, your greys are showing


FOR FUCK SAKE ALREADY!  Grow up and act your damn fucking age.  I'm tired of your little caddy shit here.  My god, some of our teenage members act more mature than you!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

LW - please ignore her and don't respond to her shit that she is posting.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> LW - please ignore her and don't respond to her shit that she is posting.




done.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> how bout going to ur next class?  and i was just getting ready to send you kudos on your high school pic. **sigh*** oh well



Is that aimed at me?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

I 100% agree with LW when you are younger you have no idea of how beautiful you are. LW your daughter sounds like an amazing person and those who spend time on here probably agree that you are a great mom. I hate when people cut down kids for what they look like or don't look like or should look like. Do you not remember what it was like to be a teenager? 
And about Dont Stop let the girl be who she wants to be. So what if she puts up sexy pictures of herself - most of the men want to see that anyway- lol. But let's start to look at her beyond the physical- she seems funny and smart too- I don't think she is a barbie- barbie can't talk and has no voice. Dont Stop has opinions and a brain and dreams  she's not an idiot.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, my beard is better than pretty. My beard is cool as hell. It is hands down the attribute that I am most proud of.



You should be proud dude. I was gunning for one a lil while back but I usually get to the 5-6 week mark and bail out on it. Not that I don't like it, but I'm a little claustrophobic and I freak out and shave it. Beards rule.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I 100% agree with LW when you are younger you have no idea of how beautiful you are. LW your daughter sounds like an amazing person and those who spend time on here probably agree that you are a great mom. I hate when people cut down kids for what they look like or don't look like or should look like. Do you not remember what it was like to be a teenager?
> And about Dont Stop let the girl be who she wants to be. So what if she puts up sexy pictures of herself - most of the men want to see that anyway- lol. But let's start to look at her beyond the physical- she seems funny and smart too- I don't think she is a barbie- barbie can't talk and has no voice. Dont Stop has opinions and a brain and dreams  she's not an idiot.



BOOYA!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with Bakerboy as usual. There is no sense in taking jabs at a kid's picture, especially just to get at the mother of the child in the picture. I have seen other pictures of LW's daughter in her gallery, and her daughter is going to be a knockout.   

Jesus Christ this thread got off track. This could have been a fun thread where we posted fun, cool, and funny pictures. Lets try and get this puppy back on track.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

I am lucky and found two of the coolest cats in the world at the same time.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I agree with Bakerboy as usual. There is no sense in taking jabs at a kid's picture, especially just to get at the mother of the child in the picture. I have seen other pictures of LW's daughter in her gallery, and her daughter is going to be a knockout.
> 
> Jesus Christ this thread got off track. This could have been a fun thread where we posted fun, cool, and funny pictures. Lets try and get this puppy back on track.



As soon as you posted that picture of your mug, I was all in! Fuckin A KJ!  

Thats one bad ass beard.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Lily.




Adorable kitten. She is smiling in that picture, lawl.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

she's really feisty. i got a bunch of pics of her attacking my belt loops and the camera strap then looking right into the lens up close too. she has a hernia that will need to be repaired during her spaying so i'm glad we got her. i think half the cats around here never see a vet hence the readily available kittens. my other cat is her sister and only 4 months apart. spaying plus all their shots including the leukemia vaccine is only $165 c'mon people.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she's really feisty. i got a bunch of pics of her attacking my belt loops and the camera strap then looking right into the lens up close too. she has a hernia that will need to be repaired during her spaying so i'm glad we got her. i think half the cats around here never see a vet hence the readily available kittens. my other cat is her sister and only 4 months apart. spaying plus all their shots including the leukemia vaccine is only $165 c'mon people.



Spaying luna cost me $400. I took her to a real nice vet where did a lateral hysterectomy rather than the standard spaying. It cost more, but the recovery time is faster and easier for the cat.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

we got jersey back the same day and you could tell the anesthesia was hard for her. other than that tho she was purring and trying to pounce on a feather toy the day after.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Jersey and Lily. Jersey had short hair at first too.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2007)

Heres one of me.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Heres one of me.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

i see london i see france where'd you put your underpants. i see next time you're not going to miss the girls.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Heres one of me.



You look just like my buddy Justin. I  think this is the first picture I have ever seen of you.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You look just like my buddy Justin. I  think this is the first picture I have ever seen of you.



All you can see are his balls.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Ohhh no you di'int!



I posted a picture of me looking all Ricky Retardo and the such and no one cared, I think I need a beard or something...


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You look just like my buddy Justin. I  think this is the first picture I have ever seen of you.



You do realize its not really him right?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> All you can see are his balls.



Holy shit, I missed that. I think my brain was trying to block it out the first time so I over looked it. OMFG.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> You do realize its not really him right?



No, those are really his balls.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Haha.....Good to know that you are aware of that!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha.....Good to know that you are aware of that!



I was 2 feet to the left of the camera man in that shot.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Aww....se se senor.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

What do you think of this beauty?












Wacka Wacka Waaaacka!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> thanks. the goth _look_ is pretty cool but you need to watch out for a kid's mental state if they get into the whole scene.


 
Yeah but you say she's reading a lot, has a bright future, good sense of humor and so on. So I'd say you're doing a good job  . It's when they become withdrawn and everything that you need to look out for. For a school project, I went to a concert a couple of weeks ago I guess you could categorize as "emo." For the most part, they all seemed like happy, normal kids, just dressed differently. Just like preppies and skaters dress differently.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

This is me....The big boned girl, dont call me fat!

NO NUDITY DONT GET MAD! ITS ALL HIDDEN!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

^


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

Tesla saw MCR recently and our joke was this was her in the emo crowd


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> This is me....The big boned girl, dont call me fat!
> 
> NO NUDITY DONT GET MAD! ITS ALL HIDDEN!



Son of a bitch, shes big yet has itty bitty titties.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> This is me....The big boned girl, dont call me fat!
> 
> NO NUDITY DONT GET MAD! ITS ALL HIDDEN!



 

That is so fucking nasty.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That is so fucking nasty.



Hey quit it!

Look at my lover's face, adorable!....I wonder why he never called me back after that night?


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Hey quit it!
> 
> Look at my lover's face, adorable!....I wonder why he never called me back after that night?



Is that Bigdyl after his cut


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>



Hey now thats Akira's best friend, be nice.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey now thats Akira's best friend, be nice.




ooops, I thought he was joking, I didnt think it was really him 
 


That pic will not leave this board.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I am very proud of my beard. It truly has become a thing of Dwarven proportions.  Two or three times a week a stranger walks up to me to comment on my beard.



Is this man your father?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Is this man your father?



a ridiculously striking resemblance!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

hmmm. maybe there's a future film star in our ranks.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey now thats Akira's best friend, be nice.



True Story

Nothing is closer to me than my balls (and my word).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2007)

She looks a bit like her Mum...

all the goth stuff is Ghey though...

specially if shes cute under that gunk


----------



## Rubes (Apr 20, 2007)

shes very pretty and sounds like she has a good personality


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2007)

she's the kid that grew up going out of her way at a store to help anyone in a wheelchair or with a walker, that insisted we give our tent to a homeless man living down by the river, and made herself a target for school bullies by defending other kids from them. she doesn't deserve a "wtf is it" from anyone.


----------



## Rubes (Apr 20, 2007)

and a heart of gold. thats hard to come by in anyone


----------



## Nate K (Apr 20, 2007)

I think your daughter is cute and so are the cats.  

Stop trying to give that look to the camera DontStop.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 21, 2007)

LW, ure daughter is not only stunning, U should be uber proud of her for all of her accomplishments and the fact that she does not fear expressing herself thru fashion and style.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> thanks



Did you sleep at all -


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

yea i just woke up. the two sleepoverers are still asleep. n it's a sunny day. i predict bike riding n gi joes after french toast. btw, the new gi joes are sigma 6 action figures and really cool. there are even ninjas





they gray top and bottom on the box snap together to make each guy a foot locker to store his gear. uh the weapons kind.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

There's a new action figure Min0 Lee showed me, it's half-man, half-woman...



... They call it G. I. don't know


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

Toy soldiers is a cool movie.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> There's a new action figure Min0 Lee showed me, it's half-man, half-woman...
> 
> 
> 
> ... They call it G. I. don't know


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2007)

Is this for her five man acoustical jam?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

not tyring to be a dick or anything. but shee would get a hell of alot more boyfreinds if she dressed preppy or something normal.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> not tyring to be a dick or anything. but shee would get a hell of alot more boyfreinds if she dressed preppy or something normal.



hush


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> not tyring to be a dick or anything. but shee would get a hell of alot more boyfreinds if she dressed preppy or something normal.



she'd rather be her own person than pose as someone she's not to bait boys. she has a lot of admirers.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Is this for her five man acoustical jam?



yes. actually she's planning on a career in music.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yes. actually she's planning on a career in music.



FYE or Sam Goody's?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> FYE or Sam Goody's?



You're on fire today.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> FYE or Sam Goody's?



i think she plans to start a band with this guy


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Toy soldiers is a cool movie.


 
The one with Louis Gossett and Sean Astin yup.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

is that girl shes going to start a band with good?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i think she plans to start a band with this guy



OMG, who is that freak?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The one with Louis Gossett and Sean Astin yup.



my bad, i meant small soldiers.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> OMG, who is that freak?



i dunno but he's the emoest guy ever. well, next to bigdyl.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Woo Robin Williams arms.


Can you imagine the ass hairs on him?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> is that girl shes going to start a band with good?



so rumor has it


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

has he recorded anyhting yet?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

he who?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Can you imagine the ass hairs on him?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

that weirdo that your daughter is doing music with


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i think she plans to start a band with this guy



   

Fucking classic!  You made Mabry look like that Homo from 30sec to Mars (aka BigDyls boyfriend).


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Fucking classic!  You made Mabry look like that Homo from 30sec to Mars (aka BigDyls boyfriend).




Tesla did that a while back.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Tesla did that a while back.



Tesla's greatest song (and one of the best ever)....Love Song:






YouTube Video


----------



## Dumby (Apr 21, 2007)

She's pretty. The look works for her.  She's got class.  Most girls into that scene are way to grungy for me personally, but I don't see that in her.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Tesla's greatest song (and one of the best ever)....Love Song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very nice. Tesla has a sweet little Ibanez electric but i'm getting her an acoustic too.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 21, 2007)

Do they let her go to school looking that way?

My school was very conservative in a small sub-urban town.

Dress code, hair code, the works..


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

yes. she goes to a few classes at public school now. it's funny because a couple times she's gone in weird make-up she copied from some band and they don't say anything. her school has theme days occasionally so on rock day she had white blonde hair n went as billy idol. i'll ask if she minds me posting the pic. everyone got it except one kid thought she was sid vicious i think. she was going to wear a helmet and go as special ed to math class one day but had a dental appointment.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she was going to wear a helmet and go as special ed to math class one day


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2007)

she got the highest grade in the hs on the standardized math tests.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she got the highest grade in the hs on the standardized math tests.



I did too...In elementary though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I did too...In elementary though.



Which was like pre ice age.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

do you live in an area where alot of ppl dress like that. because i can honestly say i never saw anything like that.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Which was like pre ice age.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do you live in an area where alot of ppl dress like that. because i can honestly say i never saw anything like that.



You're still in highschool. Wait till you get to college.

You'll see a lot of new types of people there.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do you live in an area where alot of ppl dress like that. because i can honestly say i never saw anything like that.



We live in a very small town but a few kids have the piercings. I think 15 is ok to start trying things that are more from your mind than your mom's.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

I have piercings, does that make me emo?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate how people associate piercing with a certain "kind" of person.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I hate how people associate piercing with a certain "kind" of person.



Freaks


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I'm not a "freak"

My piercings just arent obvious, 
in other words, they are not "making a statement"


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do you live in an area where alot of ppl dress like that. because i can honestly say i never saw anything like that.



what state do you live in danny?


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

@Don'tStop : Nice pics.  Very, very nice.  

And @ this thread in general, although I must admit I only read up to page three because it is all incredibly idiotic.  
Weather someone dresses a certain way doesn't make them Goth or emo or whatever the eff you wanna call it.  It may make them easier to be stereotyped, but that doesn't necessarily mean that the stereotyping is correct. A lot of you say I look gothic.  Either you don't know what Goth really is or you live in a cave.  







That is as 'Goth' as you will ever see me get and that, in true Goth standard, is pretty tame.  And even that is not a ‘real’ photo of myself in makeup with fake contacts. I did it with photoimpact.  






 That's a ‘goth’.  

Now, on the subject of emoness.  If I were going to be stereotyped into any category I would prefer it be emo, as long as it is not scene emo.  There is a common misconception between the two different categories.  

Real emo kids - the ones who write poetry and wont cheat on their girlfriends/boyfriends and don’t act like assholes more than half the time.  They read, write, and have actual lives where they don’t give into all the stupid socially accepted clichés of society, and actually stand up for what they believe in.  They stick by their friends no matter what and will always be there when you need them.  Along with that comes their insatiable love for music, and they do not listen to ‘just emo’. They listen to good music.  A lot of people think I listen to the music I listen to because if music isn’t a specific type, then it sucks. False.  If it sucks, I’m not going to listen to it, weather it’s emo, country, metal or rap.  I listen to absolutely every type of genre there is.  Some of them just have more recording artists that are actually worth listening to than the other genres do, and that’s not my fault. 
Real emo kids are a lot like punks. Only more romance and less attitude.

Scene emos are the ones who listen exclusively to bright eyes, and other stupid little scene emo bands, while cutting themselves because they can’t get their hair to do that flippy thing like that guy in that band does. They do not write poetry. They write this shit (see ultra ghey quote scripts bellow) and try to pass it off as poetry.  





> I cant love you Gerard way
> 
> Lost in his eyes
> I cry knowing he cant be mine
> ...



Yes, they really type that way.



> I must not dwell on unimportant things
> There’s more to you than just a head of hair
> I see beyond alleged wedding rings
> That plunge my lesser sisters in despair
> ...





> I think I lost again,
> My mind broken and defeated,
> Out on the battle field of hell's angels,
> I won't be my own leader,
> ...





> The patient was a good young man
> But not a lucky one
> 
> Cancer sent him to a hospital bed
> ...





> With his narrowed, crystal blue eyes,
> He looks at me as like he feels beyond love for me
> Only one touch and my blood runs cold
> Only one step towards me and my knees buckle
> ...





> I hate the way your brown eyes shine,
> and your dark and curly hair.
> I hate all your randomness,
> that you always want to share.
> ...





> I was thinking about gerard and wrote this before I fell asleep.
> First verse)As I look into your cold deep eyes.
> We walk into the chapel together
> As chills fill the air in the moon light.
> ...



I think that’s enough to explain their stupid-ness.

Anyways, now that we’ve cleared that up, I like to be my own person. My piercings are not some big mystery of goth, emo, punk etcetera. They’re simply there because I like them.  I dress how I like to dress, and certainly not purely for ‘oh so and so will like me now’ or ‘oh these are in-style’ whatever. I am me.  I listen to country, rock, rap, alternative, metal, emo, 80s hair bands, stuff from the 60s n 70s, stuff from other countries, all kinds of stuff. More music than you can imagine.  Not because it’s a ‘popular’ group or genre but because I like it. If the drums, vocals, guitar merge in such a way that I’m comfortable calling it art then I’ll run out and get the album. Even if they’re only mediocre to my standards I check them up online.  Some bands just have shitty songs. 
But the main point is, I am my own person. You can’t judge me from just a photo.

x.o.x.o. 
Tesla

* note * the rest of my pics can be found *here*


----------



## danny81 (Apr 23, 2007)

kinkery, i live in New York right now, Washington Heights


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 23, 2007)

theres emos and goths up there danny.  Keep up the mma training and you should be able to protect yourself they travel in packs but are pretty weak, and not trained in the ways of the warrior.  Im not kinkery im nordicnacho


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You should be proud dude. I was gunning for one a lil while back but I usually get to the 5-6 week mark and bail out on it. Not that I don't like it, but I'm a little claustrophobic and I freak out and shave it. Beards rule.



i wish i could grow a beard


----------



## danny81 (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry about that. im not sure why i thought you were kinkery. anyway i just moved there and all i have seen are dominicans. lol. well i guess i will see goths soon enuff.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> not tyring to be a dick or anything. but shee would get a hell of alot more boyfreinds if she dressed preppy or something normal.


yea, boyfriends i wouldn't want anything to do with.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Fucking classic!  You made Mabry look like that Homo from 30sec to Mars (aka BigDyls boyfriend).


snikker.  Yea that bands pretty fricken ghey. couple good songs though.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yes. she goes to a few classes at public school now. it's funny because a couple times she's gone in weird make-up she copied from some band and they don't say anything. her school has theme days occasionally so on rock day she had white blonde hair n went as billy idol. i'll ask if she minds me posting the pic. everyone got it except one kid thought she was sid vicious i think. she was going to wear a helmet and go as special ed to math class one day but had a dental appointment.



no, a couple tards didn't know who billy idol is. casey knew who i was dressed up like he just thought i looked more like sid.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do you live in an area where alot of ppl dress like that. because i can honestly say i never saw anything like that.



there are only a couple other kids up here that are anything like me in style. and to be honest i don't even really get a long that well with them. i have other friends that aren't from this area that come up to visit sometimes that are like me and we get a long, but a lot of my friends doen't have the freedom to do what i do or dress like i do, either because of their parents or they're afraid of what other people would say.  so it's not very common here. usually i get wrongly stereotyped and people make fun of me for cutting myself; something i don't even do.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Well I'm not a "freak"
> 
> My piercings just arent obvious,
> in other words, they are not "making a statement"


having piercings doesn't make you anything other than who you are and who you choose to be.  

and i really don't think anyone sticks a hole in their body to make a statement.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

btw, for those of you who believe in "normalities"...normal sucks.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw, for those of you who believe in "normalities"...normal sucks.


 
Good call, if everyone's different, then what is normal?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

"You're unique, just like everybody else"


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> having piercings doesn't make you anything other than who you are and who you choose to be.
> 
> and i really don't think anyone sticks a hole in their body to make a statement.




You'd be surprised.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 23, 2007)

i love it when people define what a 'click' is. it's some of the funniest stuff out there. people talk about not stereotyping and then they define what 'emo' or 'goth' or 'prepp', 'jock' or any other group is. almost as if they are making a declaration of independence from "normalcy". what a joke. humans as a rule are pack animals. being part of a group is what we do, we need a sense of community.  and if that comes from our families, friends, gangs or whatever we are going to find it.  everyone here knows we group ourselves and each other into stereotypes by the way we dress, act, our actions, music we listen to, and things we enjoy.  so if there is anyone here who is angry about what 'click' they are being grouped with, perhaps you should stop false advertising


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

i'm not saying i'm agains steotypes. mexicans stand out front of home depot and asians are the smartest race in the world. 
but saying that i'm goth when i'm emo is like saying, 'oh wow, look at all the asains by home depot'


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

if your emo and you know it cut your wrists


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

no. if you're _scene_ and you know it cut your wrists.

if you're emo and you know it say 'omfgz that shit is ghey' and don't cut yourself.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 23, 2007)

your not emo if you are on a BB website.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> your not emo if you are on a BB website.



she says she is


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> i'm not saying i'm agains steotypes. mexicans stand out front of home depot and asians are the smartest race in the world.
> but saying that i'm goth when i'm emo is like saying, 'oh wow, look at all the asains by home depot'



and the rest of us are saying we dont give a damn what you call yourself, but when you draw attention to yourself people are going to stereotype you


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 23, 2007)

Who would of ever guessed?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> your not emo if you are on a BB website.



don't let bigdyl hear you say that


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a problem with the whole clique thing.  I think a lot of it is unfairly judged.  I went through it in HS myself.  To define a person to a certain stereotype is like saying every person is a lemming in that group.  Sure, many of them act alike, think alike, do things a like but when it comes down to it, we are all our own individuals and not everyone is the same.  

I was classified in school as rocker/druggie group.  The funny thing is that I was athletic and played a lot of sports.  Hell, I played more sports than many of the Jocks did but because of my music and friend choice I was put into that group and the Jocks disliked me.  I didn't like the Jocks anyway because I thought of them as a bunch of hypocritical losers.  Some of them doing more drugs than my friends who were labeled druggies   It just never made sense to me.

I know that there are different stereotypes from when I was in school but the fact that people are still labeled shows that not a whole lot has changed.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

weird. i was a member of the rocker druggie group but played basketball n softball. i never really fit in with the jock group as well but it never stopped me from doing sports. it made a few kids from the druggie group shy away from me tho i think cuz they expected me to have a stick up my ass, and trust me more that a few of the jocks lived with sticks firmly implanted.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

a few times, at parties, you'd see some kid you had pegged for a goody two shoes being totally different than you saw them be at school. hs can be a tense time n you never really know what you're going to get till you spend time with people in their comfort zone.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

in college i was into long flowery dresses n combat boots. i was called a granola. i'm so not a granola. lol


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I have a problem with the whole clique thing.  I think a lot of it is unfairly judged.  I went through it in HS myself.  To define a person to a certain stereotype is like saying every person is a lemming in that group.  Sure, many of them act alike, think alike, do things a like but when it comes down to it, we are all our own individuals and not everyone is the same.
> 
> I was classified in school as rocker/druggie group.  The funny thing is that I was athletic and played a lot of sports.  Hell, I played more sports than many of the Jocks did but because of my music and friend choice I was put into that group and the Jocks disliked me.  I didn't like the Jocks anyway because I thought of them as a bunch of hypocritical losers.  Some of them doing more drugs than my friends who were labeled druggies   It just never made sense to me.
> 
> I know that there are different stereotypes from when I was in school but the fact that people are still labeled shows that not a whole lot has changed.




I never got labeled in HS. I was completely different than everyone else somehow  

I worked out and played a few sports. I was the class clown who always got in trouble for my mouthing off. I was a big computer/anime/gaming nerd. I went to parties and got drunk as much as possible.

I guess i was a jack of all trades.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, I just spent the last 45 minutes of my life reading all this shit.   Personally, the goth/emo look isn't really my thing but I have plenty of friends that are into that whole scene so it doesn't really bother me.  As far as a preference of woman the emo look isn't for me, call me shallow or whatever but I know what I like.  To each is their own.  

Here's a pic of me...Sorry I don't have too many pics, so this one is kinda shitty.  







Guess who I am.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wow, I just spent the last 45 minutes of my life reading all this shit.   Personally, the goth/emo look isn't really my thing but I have plenty of friends that are into that whole scene so it doesn't really bother me.  As far as a preference of woman the emo look isn't for me, call me shallow or whatever but I know what I like.  To each is their own.
> 
> Here's a pic of me...Sorry I don't have too many pics, so this one is kinda shitty.
> 
> ...



black t-shirt?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

The blonde girl with the big smile.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 23, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> black t-shirt?



How'd ya know?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> The blonde girl with the big smile.



I wish.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> How'd ya know?



muscle.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 23, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> muscle.





Well thank you


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I have a problem with the whole clique thing.  I think a lot of it is unfairly judged.  I went through it in HS myself.  To define a person to a certain stereotype is like saying every person is a lemming in that group.  Sure, many of them act alike, think alike, do things a like but when it comes down to it, we are all our own individuals and not everyone is the same.
> 
> I was classified in school as rocker/druggie group.  The funny thing is that I was athletic and played a lot of sports.  Hell, I played more sports than many of the Jocks did but because of my music and friend choice I was put into that group and the Jocks disliked me.  I didn't like the Jocks anyway because I thought of them as a bunch of hypocritical losers.  Some of them doing more drugs than my friends who were labeled druggies   It just never made sense to me.
> 
> I know that there are different stereotypes from when I was in school but the fact that people are still labeled shows that not a whole lot has changed.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wow, I just spent the last 45 minutes of my life reading all this shit.   Personally, the goth/emo look isn't really my thing but I have plenty of friends that are into that whole scene so it doesn't really bother me.  As far as a preference of woman the emo look isn't for me, call me shallow or whatever but I know what I like.  To each is their own.
> 
> Here's a pic of me...Sorry I don't have too many pics, so this one is kinda shitty.
> 
> ...



I've spent many-a-night nestled in those burly arms, I would recognize them anywhere.


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> I've spent many-a-night nestled in those burly arms, I would recognize them anywhere.



Hi cutey


----------



## Dumby (Apr 23, 2007)

Labels, hmm.

I guess I have a lot of labels.

I play football, and power lift so I guess you could say I hang out with "jocks", but you could also say that all of my friends currently play ball or have in the past year. 

I'm pretty opinionated so sometimes I get the loud mouth label. 

Even still a lot of people think of me as kind of a class clown, but more then that because we're all pretty crazy.

I drink, and have done my share of recreational drugs, but still a lot of the "snobby, preppy, good kids" are my friends.  I get the "bad ass" image a lot, but mostly I know where to draw the line when it comes to that kind of thing.

Overall I'm pretty well liked.  I'm friends with pretty much everyone in my high school, but it's also pretty small so that's not a big deal.  People just like me. I spit hot fiuh like dylon.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 23, 2007)

how come i cant copy and past a pic from my pics on the computer? how do i do it? i wanna show u guys my broken pinkie finger which is stuck at 90degrees out and my torn bicep.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

host the picture on imageigloo.com


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 23, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> how come i cant copy and past a pic from my pics on the computer? how do i do it? i wanna show u guys my broken pinkie finger which is stuck at 90degrees out and my torn bicep.



I want to see this.
Go to Imageshack.us and upload it, and paste the link here.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont know what I'm classified as. I'm a mix of everything. I talk with every group, I do weights, I listen to ALL types of music (mostly trance and metal though), I read alot of books (alot of non-fiction), yet i look like i have an IQ of a twelve year old.

I already have a pretty good idea what most of you classify me as


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 24, 2007)

i think shes beautiful nah shes fucking hotttttt as hell


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 24, 2007)

*15 and pressin 365*

i think shes beautiful nah shes fucking hotttttt as hell


----------



## DontStop (Apr 24, 2007)

you dont need to put "15 and pressing 365" in every post.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 24, 2007)

my pinkie. it doesnt move fromt that position.


 

my left bicep.




right bicep.
<a href="http://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture35le8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/6103/picture35le8.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 24, 2007)

right bicep.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> my pinkie. it doesnt move fromt that position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my grandfather's pinky was like that but more curved. nice biceps


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 24, 2007)

thnx i just put the left one there for comparison. i cant really workout biceps directly though anymore due to muscle inbalances. as for the pinkie i dont notice it at all except on deadlifts/heavyshrugs and it doesnt interfere with my everyday activities.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> my grandfather's pinky was like that but more curved. nice biceps



wait... you did notice the diff in the two pics of my biceps right lol?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

it's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 24, 2007)

the right one doesnt even start till like 2/3 up my arm. the tendon ripped and curled up like a rubber band was how it was told to me anyways.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> the right one doesnt even start till like 2/3 up my arm. the tendon ripped and curled up like a rubber band was how it was told to me anyways.



I definitely notice that. How long did you wait until you had it reattatched from when it broke?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 24, 2007)

How could you not notice that.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

the shadow looked like arm i guess yea i see it now.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2007)

shes got great BJ lips; but the piercing is making me vomit.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, shit...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

you mean DSL


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 25, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> shes got great BJ lips; but the piercing is making me vomit.




christ she gets enough ideas on her own stop that! i want to get her jewelry made of barbed electrical wire.


----------



## SYN (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

I was had to tell my mom that someone blew a load in my motuh because i had anxiety and was scared i had AIDS.
I didnt, but my mom now knows...what i am capable of.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I was had to tell my mom that someone blew a load in my motuh because i had anxiety and was scared i had AIDS.
> I didnt, but my mom now knows...what i am capable of.



You must feel so proud.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I was had to tell my mom that someone blew a load in my motuh because i had anxiety and was scared i had AIDS.
> I didnt, but my mom now knows...what i am capable of.



doesnt this answer a different threads question on how young is too young to have sex?


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

No it was really embarassing.
I went to her and i was like "mom im scared i have AIDS."
and she was like
"why did someone goo in you"
i was like "no, in my mouth"
She LOL'd


----------



## kinkery (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No it was really embarassing.
> I went to her and i was like "mom im scared i have AIDS."
> and she was like
> "why did someone goo in you"
> ...



I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

no my mom is pretty conservative.
She just have a good sense of humor i guess.
and feels no pitty


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> You must feel so proud.




i imagine it took strength to do the right thing, which was to tell her mom she wanted to be tested and why. like it or not sex comes into the picture long before a parent would like it to. as a parent if you make your child too afraid to communicate with you you could end up with a lot worse to deal with than sex.

why do you think some girls hide pregnancy n then put the baby in a trashcan or leave it in a toilet?  a young girl (or boy) should not be made to feel ashamed for feeling what the parent more than likely did at the same age. accepting that sex is going to be there like it or not is an important part of assuring your child's safety. being a judgmental asshole with selective memory that spouts "do as i say not as i did" is going to end up with a fearful child that is certain you will not love and accept them simply because they are growing up, that will not come to you with their questions or concerns.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i imagine it took strength to do the right thing, which was to tell her mom she wanted to be tested and why. like it or not sex comes into the picture long before a parent would like it to. as a parent if you make your child too afraid to communicate with you you could end up with a lot worse to deal with than sex.
> 
> why do you think some girls hide pregnancy n then put the baby in a trashcan or leave it in a toilet?  a young girl (or boy) should not be made to feel ashamed for feeling what the parent more than likely did at the same age. accepting that sex is going to be there like it or not is an important part of assuring your child's safety. being a judgmental asshole with selective memory that spouts "do as i say not as i did" is going to end up with a fearful child that is certain you will not love and accept them simply because they are growing up that will not come to you with their questions or concerns.



...You're right. Maybe I was a little rude.
It's just the thought of telling your mother something like that is not something I would want to be in the position of.

Now maybe that's just because I am a guy. I wouldn't mind telling my dad something like that, hell we have told our sex stories to each other before, and it is funny.


Dontstop...You're just giving off the impression of being really slutty.
I just don't like girls like that. It tells me they just want attention.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

No I'm not sslutty. I was when i first started because i was looking for "love" in the wrong places. I actually have REALLY bad anxiety. i was practically in tears when i told my mom i was scared i had it (one night i just got the idea in my head)
and she was like "Well whats wrong"
And i told her i was with this guy, and i knew about his history and iw as scared i had AHIV. i ahd to confess to soemone or else id just go crazy. My mom asked me questions, and her asking me where he came was one of her questions.
i never let a guy cum in me even though i am on BC because my family is a pretty fertile group/


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> ...You're right. Maybe I was a little rude.
> It's just the thought of telling your mother something like that is not something I would want to be in the position of.
> 
> Now maybe that's just because I am a guy. I wouldn't mind telling my dad something like that, hell we have told our sex stories to each other before, and it is funny.
> ...



Yea there's a difference between sharing advice about sex n stories. My father's big sex talk with my brother was to ask him if he played with himself. my brother said no n my dad said "well, what's wrong with you boy?" It was funny and I guess his way of letting my brothers know it was normal but I left the room before he could ask me.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Yea there's a difference between sharing advice about sex n stories. My father's big sex talk with my brother was to ask him if he played with himself. my brother said no n my dad said "well, what's wrong with you boy?" It was funny and I guess his way of letting my brothers know it was normal but I left the room before he could ask me.





My dad tried to tell me once (I was no longer a virigin, but he didnt know) that it was okay to masturbate. He and his friend even went on to say that it was normal for stuff like guys to circle jerk and shit when they are young...that it's all part of a learning process.

I said "Fuck that, I don't ever want to see another guy yankin' his chain".


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2007)

it's funny some of the things guys have confessed to me about that time in their lives.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> it's funny some of the things guys have confessed to me about that time in their lives.



I've done some pretty nasty stuff....but never involving another guy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 26, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> the right one doesnt even start till like 2/3 up my arm. the tendon ripped and curled up like a rubber band was how it was told to me anyways.


 
Sort of like Vinny T's achilles tendon when he injured it the first game of the season against the Pats in like 99. They told him it ruptured and just rolled up in a clump in his calf.


----------

